# How many here are diagnosed?



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

I've been to a therapist and psychiatrist, but for depression and general anxiety reasons. I've mentioned social anxiety during visits, but I always tend to downplay that issue (and others, to an extent) because that's how I'm used to coping. I've only self-diagnosed at this point, but everyone around me seems to be somewhat skeptical that anything is wrong with me. I guess I'd like the validation of being professionally diagnosed, but does it really matter? Have you been officially diagnosed with social anxiety? How did you initiate the process and what was the result?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i am


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

jaayhou said:


> I've been to a therapist and psychiatrist, but for depression and general anxiety reasons. I've mentioned social anxiety during visits, but I always tend to downplay that issue (and others, to an extent) because that's how I'm used to coping. I've only self-diagnosed at this point, but everyone around me seems to be somewhat skeptical that anything is wrong with me. I guess I'd like the validation of being professionally diagnosed, but does it really matter? Have you been officially diagnosed with social anxiety? How did you initiate the process and what what the result?


Yes, I have. A few years ago I was extremely depressed so I made an appointment to see a psychologist. After a few months of talk therapy she made a diagnosis. If you want the validation of a diagnosis you should bite the bullet and tell your therapist exactly how you feel. Don't try to hide your anxiety or play it down. It is hard to tell someone this deep secret but after it is done it is such a relief, at least it was for me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Me.

Kinda.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I've never been diagnosed and it's a pain in the ***.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am not. My doc. who prescribes me benzos, believes that I have situational anxiety and that I take benzos only before big events such as presentations. My anxiety is more severe than that. I am considering going to a psych. and getting everything clear.


----------



## Avocatore (Nov 8, 2007)

I am. I didn't know what it was until someone kindly attached a label to it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I was diagnosed


----------

